# Signed up for DD. I think Im getting the hang of it.



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I try to make sure I'm careful like Ace Ventura with the food I'm delivering.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

*sigh* Welcome to rock bottom. You're now one of us. One of the red-headed step children of UP. (Am I still allowed to say that? I feel like it is probably politically incorrect nowadays to imply that red-headed step children are of a lower status.)


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> *sigh* Welcome to rock bottom. You're now one of us. One of the red-headed step children of UP. (Am I still allowed to say that? I feel like it is probably politically incorrect nowadays to imply that red-headed step children are of a lower status.)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> *sigh* Welcome to rock bottom. You're now one of us. One of the red-headed step children of UP. (Am I still allowed to say that? I feel like it is probably politically incorrect nowadays to imply that red-headed step children are of a lower status.)


It constantly amazes me that Uber X and Lyft drivers can look down on food delivery. Imagine, the Custodian looking down on the Janitor! :roflmao:

Over the years I've given approx 4700 pax rides and now I'm up to almost 3800 deliveries. I'll take deliveries any day over pax now that the multiplier surge is gone.:thumbup:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It constantly amazes me that Uber X and Lyft drivers can look down on food delivery. Imagine, the Custodian looking down on the Janitor! :roflmao:
> 
> Over the years I've given approx 4700 pax rides and now I'm up to almost 3800 deliveries. I'll take deliveries any day over pax now that the multiplier surge is gone.:thumbup:


I drove nights and got in late (end of 2018) I only had expirience with multiplier for a brief period while the jersey shore still had it (which I believe may have been the last place in the country).

I do miss trying to catch sticky surge rides that would multiply and I miss shooting the shit with cool pax but Im not complaining about delivery at all.

I never looked down on it but I always had this idea in my head that it would be more of a pain in the ass than rideshare. It's not. Its actually easier than driving people around.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Imagine, the Custodian looking down on the Janitor! :roflmao:


I know. How does a driver for one of these app companies (Uber, Lyft, GrubHub, DoorDash, Instacart, Shipt, Roadie, etc., etc.) have an air of superiority over anybody? I don't get it. And yet, so many of them do.



mch said:


> I only had expirience with multiplier for a brief period while the jersey shore still had it (which I believe may have been the last place in the country).


I live two blocks inland from the Stone Pony in Asbury Park, right in the thick of a high surge zone. There were times when I would be sitting on my couch on a Friday or Saturday night, turn on the app just out of curiosity, see that 3x surge, and be really tempted to drive some passengers. Sometimes I would even turn on UberX in the app and go online just to see if it was real. Sure enough, as soon as I went online I would immediately get a 3x surge ping for a pickup two blocks away. I was really tempted, but I never accepted one of those pings.

Now that multiplier surge is gone, I don't even feel any temptation to take one of those pings. I don't even look at the surge out of curiosity any more.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Seamus said:


> It constantly amazes me that Uber X and Lyft drivers can look down on food delivery. Imagine, the Custodian looking down on the Janitor! :roflmao:


"Imagine a world where people didn't look down on each other."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Glad you’re enjoying delivery. For the most part. I enjoyed delivery and did it for years. There are benefits, like less miles, better exercise and less safety issues. I use to make more doing delivery than R/S because of the promos and tips. Some of my regular restaurants would give me free food or drinks.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I know. How does a driver for one of these app companies (Uber, Lyft, GrubHub, DoorDash, Instacart, Shipt, Roadie, etc., etc.) have an air of superiority over anybody? I don't get it. And yet, so many of them do.
> 
> I live two blocks inland from the Stone Pony in Asbury Park, right in the thick of a high surge zone. There were times when I would be sitting on my couch on a Friday or Saturday night, turn on the app just out of curiosity, see that 3x surge, and be really tempted to drive some passengers. Sometimes I would even turn on UberX in the app and go online just to see if it was real. Sure enough, as soon as I went online I would immediately get a 3x surge ping for a pickup two blocks away. I was really tempted, but I never accepted one of those pings.
> 
> Now that multiplier surge is gone, I don't even feel any temptation to take one of those pings. I don't even look at the surge out of curiosity any more.


I drove in south jersey last summer. From AC to Cape May but predominantly in Wildwood, Stone Harbor and Avalon.

I used to fish alot in Asbury Park, Deal, Allenhurst ect. alot back in the day before I hurt my knee and didnt feel comfortable on the jettys at night anymore. The Asbury park jetty parking lot was always a scene&#128514;.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Glad you're enjoying delivery. For the most part. I enjoyed delivery and did it for years. There are benefits, like less miles, better exercise and less safety issues. I use to make more doing delivery than R/S because of the promos and tips. Some of my regular restaurants would give me free food or drinks.


Fried rice no ask for ox cables!!!


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

DD not accepting new drivers in Florida market

(but they won't let you know that until AFTER you've given them all your info)


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Fried rice no ask for ox cables!!!


I didn't have many pax who asked for an aux cord. I did get more who asked if had gum or mints. And the young drunk guys who asked if I had condoms. Ah, the memories. Don't miss R/S.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

NotYetADriver said:


> DD not accepting new drivers in Florida market
> 
> (but they won't let you know that until AFTER you've given them all your info)


lol....doodoocrash strikes again!


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> (but they won't let you know that until AFTER you've given them all your info)


I hate it when any company pulls that nonsense. That is one area where I will give GrubHub a lot of credit. They told me immediately that they weren't accepting drivers in my area. I think all I had given them at that point was my name, e-mail address, and ZIP code. Then two or three months later, they sent me an e-mail saying that they were now recruiting drivers in my area and invited me to pick up the application where I had left off. That's the way it should be done.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

mch said:


> I drove nights and got in late (end of 2018) I only had expirience with multiplier for a brief period while the jersey shore still had it (which I believe may have been the last place in the country).
> 
> I do miss trying to catch sticky surge rides that would multiply and I miss shooting the shit with cool pax but Im not complaining about delivery at all.
> 
> I never looked down on it but I always had this idea in my head that it would be more of a pain in the ass than rideshare. It's not. Its actually easier than driving people around.


Mch, we have the similar stories. I drove the Jersey shore for the past few years working sometimes until 4am. I made good money and actually enjoyed it. 
I'll always miss the chance to get a unicorn ride but it's no longer worth working the late night bar crowd once they eliminated the multiplyer.

I always thought delivery was too much of a pain in the ass to even consider but it's not. There's much less stress not having to worry about drunk passengers, who's getting in your car etc... and the hours are much better. With a little bit of strategy the money is similar. Outside of a big event or a special occasion I don't plan on going back to picking up passengers again.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The thing I like about food delivery is that I drive less miles per dollar of pay. With rideshare it's usually 1 mile per $1 dollar of pay. But with food delivery I can make $3 per mile of driving so I burn 1/3 less gas per day on average if I keep my deliveries close together. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

gotrocks said:


> Mch, we have the similar stories. I drove the Jersey shore for the past few years working sometimes until 4am. I made good money and actually enjoyed it.
> I'll always miss the chance to get a unicorn ride but it's no longer worth working the late night bar crowd once they eliminated the multiplyer.
> 
> I always thought delivery was too much of a pain in the ass to even consider but it's not. There's much less stress not having to worry about drunk passengers, who's getting in your car etc... and the hours are much better. With a little bit of strategy the money is similar. Outside of a big event or a special occasion I don't plan on going back to picking up passengers again.


Yep I agree with everything you said. I split between downtown philly and the shore. Im definitely missing the shore. I would start in in the afternoon so I could clean up on tips with the older dinner crowd and then Id drive straight through bar close. Usually avalon or stone harbor at 2 (I avoided Sea Isle like the plague) and then WW at 3.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

NotYetADriver said:


> DD not accepting new drivers in Florida market
> 
> (but they won't let you know that until AFTER you've given them all your info)


Always something keeping you from becoming a driver.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Always something keeping you from becoming a driver.
> View attachment 474681


Imagine the hordes of people, after the unemployment runs out!


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> Always something keeping you from becoming a driver.
> View attachment 474681


lol.
Common sense?
NotYetAn*Uber* Driver.

If you only knew :smiles:


----------

